# Milan - Inter: addio San Siro. Come sarà il nuovo stadio.



## admin (26 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa. 

Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023. 

La prossima settimana Milan e Inter, che hanno accelerato, si vedranno e poi presenteranno il progetto in Comune a *fine aprile*. 

Il *modello è l'Emirates* dell'Arsenal, che garantisce al club inglese 112 mln. Verrà riqualificata anche tutta l'area urbana, con attività e negozi.

L'obiettivo di *Elliott *è costruire lo stadio per poi *rivendere il club* tra cinque anni con un asset in più. Quindi la spesa condivisa va benissimo al fondo Usa. 

Questa *scelta da parte di Milan e Inter*, di fare lo stadio insieme, è *unica in* *Europa*. Nessun altro club ha costruito un nuovo impianto, condividendolo.

L'impianto condiviso permetterà ai club di i*ncassare, al botteghino*, le stesse cifre di un impianto in proprio ma si *dimezzeranno* gli incassi derivanti dallo sfruttamento dell'impianto quando non ci sono le partite. 

Ma gli *sportivi sono divisi*, anche perchè *San Siro* non è vecchio e si potrebbe *ristrutturare *con una spesa di 150 mln. *L'Uefa* lo valuta ancora un impianto a cinque stelle.

*Anche La Gazzetta conferma le news del CorSera e aggiunge che il nuovo stadio sorgerà nell'area parcheggi di San Siro e potrebbe essere in parte interrato per ridurre l'impatto acustico.

Dopo la presentazione del progetto servirà l'approvazione della giunta e poi quella del consiglio. Tutto ruota intorno al valore patrimoniale di San Siro, che rappresenta un asset importante per il Comune.

**Il Giornale: dubbi sul futuro di San Siro, che potrebbe anche non essere demolito in quanto l'abbattimento avrebbe costi enormi. Ma tenere due impianti a 100 metri di distanza non sarebbe una buona idea.

Le parole del Sindaco Sala --) *http://www.milanworld.net/sala-il-nuovo-stadio-deve-essere-comunale-vt74538.html#post1793807


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Marzo 2019)

quindi a fianco del vecchio s siro?

bah ok ormai si è capito... vanno al risparmio per lo stadio anche.

la speranza (impossibile) è che il nuovo compratore ne faccia uno degno e questo sia solo un piccolo transito

tristezza a non finire


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



Che tristezza lo stadio condiviso,ancora!


----------



## Solo (26 Marzo 2019)

Per me è il peggio del peggio.

A 'sto punto se dobbiamo condividerlo preferivo ristrutturare San Siro. Buttarlo giù per fare un altro stadio da condividere con le ***** mi lascia profondamente deluso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Marzo 2019)

É una notizia fantastica!
Forse la migliore da 10 anni a questa parte!

La scelta ideale, l’uovo di Colombo.
Speriamo davvero facciano in fretta e si possa godere dellla nuova casa pe il 2022 veramente.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Marzo 2019)

E io che pensavo che lo stadio nuovo di propietà avrebbe portato più introiti per poter ingaggiare
campioni e ritornare nelle prime 10 squadre più forti del mondo, invece leggo che a Elliott non gli
frega un beato c... della squadra, il vero obbiettivo e guadagnare + cash sulla futura vendita, peccato..
Che poi mi viene da ridere + di 300 milioni per avere uno stadio piccolo condiviso con l'Inter e poi a Giugno 
tocca fare plus valenze e abbassare il tetto ingaggi per comprare un paio di giocatori forti a causa delle
solite menate del fpf,dei debiti o del pareggio di bilancio, mah..


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

*Anche La Gazzetta conferma le news del CorSera e aggiunge che il nuovo stadio sorgerà nell'area parcheggi di San Siro e potrebbe essere in parte interrato per ridurre l'impatto acustico.

Dopo la presentazione del progetto servirà l'approvazione della giunta e poi quella del consiglio. Tutto ruota intorno al valore patrimoniale di San Siro, che rappresenta un asset importante per il Comune.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta conferma le news del CorSera e aggiunge che il nuovo stadio sorgerà nell'area parcheggi di San Siro e potrebbe essere in parte interrato per ridurre l'impatto acustico.
> 
> Dopo la presentazione del progetto servirà l'approvazione della giunta e poi quella del consiglio. Tutto ruota intorno al valore patrimoniale di San Siro, che rappresenta un asset importante per il Comune.*



ecco pure interrato... una delle cose belle di s siro era l'impatto visivo. quando lo vedevi da lontano e ti avvicinavi vedendo questo gigante... 

adesso ci sarà lo stadio degli gnomi e giustamente lo faranno tipo miniera. no va be dover aspettare 30 anni per sta mezza tacca di stadio. ok così, torneremo ai fasti di un tempo. basta crederci.

se lo facevano apposta di peggio non riuscivano a fare.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi a fianco del vecchio s siro?
> 
> bah ok ormai si è capito... vanno al risparmio per lo stadio anche.
> 
> ...



Eh si, tra cinque anni il nuovo proprietario che ha pagato nel prezzo d'acquisto il nuovo stadio ne fa un altro specie se l'Inter non ha volontà di acquistare la proprietà dell'altra metà 


San Siro non viene ristrutturato perché ci vorrebbe almeno un anno se non di più, le squadre dove dovrebbero andare a giocare nel frattempo?


La capienza per le società non è un problema, aumenteranno il prezzo dei biglietti incassando più di adesso con San Siro esaurito, verranno divisi gli incassi per eventi come i concerti ma dubito si parli di cifre astronomiche rispetto a risparmiare 300 milioni ora soprattutto


Elliott è come Pallotta, l'unico motivo per cui si tengono il Milan che altrimenti è un investimento a perdere senza il mattone, fatto quello passeranno all'incasso, senza lo stadio venderebbero ieri entrambi


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Eh si, tra cinque anni il nuovo proprietario che ha pagato nel prezzo d'acquisto il nuovo stadio ne fa un altro specie se l'Inter non ha volontà di acquistare la proprietà dell'altra metà
> 
> 
> *San Siro non viene ristrutturato perché ci vorrebbe almeno un anno se non di più, le squadre dove dovrebbero andare a giocare nel frattempo?*
> ...



non ho mai detto di ristrutturare s siro infatti 

non penso che per loro sia un problema comunque aumenteranno il prezzo ma i miei soldi non li vedranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



*Il Giornale: dubbi sul futuro di San Siro, che potrebbe anche non essere demolito in quanto l'abbattimento avrebbe costi enormi. Ma tenere due impianti a 100 metri di distanza non sarebbe una buona idea.*


----------



## mrsmit (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: dubbi sul futuro di San Siro, che potrebbe anche non essere demolito in quanto l'abbattimento avrebbe costi enormi. Ma tenere due impianti a 100 metri di distanza non sarebbe una buona idea.*



Mah... tutto molto nebuloso ancora, vorrebbe dire che bisogna spendere per acquistare san siro e le zone circostanti, spendere per demolire e spendere per costruire..... si fa prima a farne uno da un'altra parte.......


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: dubbi sul futuro di San Siro, che potrebbe anche non essere demolito in quanto l'abbattimento avrebbe costi enormi. Ma tenere due impianti a 100 metri di distanza non sarebbe una buona idea.*



così la gente che arriva entra in s siro perchè crede che sia quello bello, rispetto a quello degli gnomi di fianco. finchè crolla...

mah per davvero non so cosa pensare con ste notizie


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...


Non è che Elliot sta vendendo a Suning o viceversa?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Marzo 2019)

Quante volte l'ho già sentita sta storia dello stadio nuovo, speriamo sia la volta buona.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



Ok il nuovo stadio, ma questa decisione riguardo l'impianto condiviso a me non scalda per niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



Fantastico leggere i commenti lamentosi dei tifosi senza nemmeno aver visto una bozza del progetto..

Magari verranno ingaggiati i migliori ingegneri ed architetti e avremo uno degli stadi più moderni e belli d'Europa ma intanto l'importante è lamentarsi perché si dividono i costi (noi che possiamo mica vorremo approffitare di questa fortuna, vero?) e perché è piccolo (eh be, 65.000 miseri posti..come si legge nell'articolo quota superata mediamente 4-5 volte all'anno..) e poi addirittura interrato!!!! Non avremo più lo stadio alto e grosso che si vede da lontano..

Boh..devo essere scemo io che dopo decenni a chiacchiere dei vecchi presidenti adesso sono felice se questi qua cacano fuori 350 milioni per portare il Milan nel nuovo millennio..


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fantastico leggere i commenti lamentosi dei tifosi senza nemmeno aver visto una bozza del progetto..
> 
> Magari verranno ingaggiati i migliori ingegneri ed architetti e avremo uno degli stadi più moderni e belli d'Europa ma intanto l'importante è lamentarsi perché si dividono i costi (noi che possiamo mica vorremo approffitare di questa fortuna, vero?) e perché è piccolo (eh be, 65.000 miseri posti..come si legge nell'articolo quota superata mediamente 4-5 volte all'anno..) e poi addirittura interrato!!!! Non avremo più lo stadio alto e grosso che si vede da lontano..
> 
> Boh..devo essere scemo io che dopo decenni a chiacchiere dei vecchi presidenti adesso sono felice se questi qua cacano fuori 350 milioni per portare il Milan nel nuovo millennio..



non cacano un bel niente, li riprendono tra 2 anni sti soldi traquillo. non regalano niente al milan. cosa me ne frega del progetto? se è fatto su queste basi non mi piace punto e basta. se a te piace buon per te.

posso avere la mia opinione senza che tu dica "devo essere scemo io" e tutto il tuo sarcasmo annesso per far passare da fesso chi non la pensa come te?



> Infatti ho visto che gli emiri di PSG e City e Abramovich hanno fatto di quei mega stadi negli ultimi 15 anni, 100mila posti l'uno!.....ah no, stanno ancora tutti nei vecchi stadi...



ti sei risposto da solo. stanno nel vecchio stadio. se lo facessero nuovo non farebbero di certo un lavoro del genere. e considera che noi siamo il milan, mica il city...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non cacano un bel niente, li riprendono tra 2 anni sti soldi traquillo. non regalano niente al milan. cosa me ne frega del progetto? se è fatto su queste basi non mi piace punto e basta. se a te piace buon per te.
> 
> posso avere la mia opinione senza che tu dica "devo essere scemo io" e tutto il tuo sarcasmo annesso per far passare da fesso chi non la pensa come te?
> 
> ...



Bé il City ormai ci sta in scia come seguito, la Premier è anni luce avanti..
Loro stanno nello stadio perché:
1 è di loro proprietà (noi invece siamo in affitto dal comune)
2 sono stadi moderni
3 non hanno voglia di spendere 500 milioni per migliorare gli introiti di poco e quello che hanno gli basta

Noi dobbiamo colmare un gap non da poco, siamo 15 anni indietro all'europa che conta..non capisco perché lamentarci di una soluzione che finalmente ci porterà al passo coi top club..

La mia risposta ti dimostra solo che non è elliott il problema, se arriva anche l'emiro i 600 milioni per lo stadio non li tira fuori..quindi prendiamo il buono invece che sperare in cose impossibili..

Poi che elliott riprenda i soldi e il resto lo dicono i giornalai, che non sanno un tubo..
Ad oggi i fatti sono che in 9 mesi hanno ricapitalizzato il club con 170 milioni, creato un panel di dirigenti di primo ordine, fatto mercato e preso una via chiara sulla questione stadio...non mi pare poco e non mi pare abbiamo di che lamentarci sul piano societario..e sennò poi è vero che non siamo mai contenti


----------



## Casnop (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: dubbi sul futuro di San Siro, che potrebbe anche non essere demolito in quanto l'abbattimento avrebbe costi enormi. Ma tenere due impianti a 100 metri di distanza non sarebbe una buona idea.*


Una sciocchezza, dalle prime indiscrezioni, tutte ovviamente da verificare, il nuovo impianto dovrebbe sorgere non nell'area dell'ex Ippodromo (non demolibile in integro per la sopravvivenza di vincoli architettonici), ma in quella opposta, dell'ex Palasport, ove attualmente sorge il Parco dei Capitani e l'area di parcheggio delle auto, contigua al Meazza. Non fosse demolito quest'ultimo, avremmo due stadi vicini pochi decine di metri senza alcuna area di parcheggio che possa servirli. Ognuno tragga le conclusioni di queste boutades.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: dubbi sul futuro di San Siro, che potrebbe anche non essere demolito in quanto l'abbattimento avrebbe costi enormi. Ma tenere due impianti a 100 metri di distanza non sarebbe una buona idea.*









Buenos Aires - stadi di Independiente e Racing Baires
NB: non voglio esprimere nessuna opinione con questa foto, è giusto per riferimento.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sunburn (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso ci sarà lo stadio degli gnomi e giustamente lo faranno tipo miniera.


Già pronta la campagna acquisti: Zàniolo, Pàrolo, Dàtolo


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



A me dello stadio condiviso o no frega meno di zero, se hanno deciso così vuol dire che questa è la via più breve per tornare nella cerchia dei top club; i costi sarebbero dimezzati e i ricavi sarebbero uguali visto che le partite possibili da giocare sono quelle e fuoricasa non lo utilizzeresti granchè; il board è di primo livello e mi fido di quello che fanno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé il City ormai ci sta in scia come seguito, la Premier è anni luce avanti..
> Loro stanno nello stadio perché:
> 1 è di loro proprietà (noi invece siamo in affitto dal comune)
> 2 sono stadi moderni
> ...



l'emiro non li tira fuori se lo stadio lo ha già, ma se non lo ha li tira fuori eccome. e secondo me non fa sta mezza tacca di stadio. ne fa uno come si deve.

elliott è qui per guadagnare ed è quello che farà. non perchè ci vuol bene. l'ha anche detto che ci tiene 3 anni circa...


----------



## Capitan T (27 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Mika (27 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'emiro non li tira fuori se lo stadio lo ha già, ma se non lo ha li tira fuori eccome. e secondo me non fa sta mezza tacca di stadio. ne fa uno come si deve.
> 
> elliott è qui per guadagnare ed è quello che farà. non perchè ci vuol bene. l'ha anche detto che ci tiene 3 anni circa...



Io non l'ho letto da nessuna parte che ci vendono in 3 anni (non avrebbero ancora finito lo stadio)..sul fatto che tiri fuori i soldi l'emiro ad oggi le prove dicono di no, non l'hanno fatto ne al City (che hanno uno stadietto da 50mila posti) ne al PSG (che hanno i vecchio parco dei principi)..
Abramovich ha speso oltre un miliardo in giocatori, ma ha ancora uno stadio urbano..
Suning ha 3 volte i soldi di un emiro ma anche loro non tirano fuori 600 milioni..il Bayern si è fatto lo stadio ma all'inizio lo avevano fatto insieme al Monaco 1860..
Gli unici che hanno davvero fatto qualcosa di nuovo sono quelli dell'Arsenal con l'emirates..e anche loro mi pare uno stadio sui 65mila posti..

Secondo me non ci si rende conto davvero di che vuol dire tiare fuori 600-650 milioni...non è che si trovano dietro l'angolo..

Comunque sul fatto che Elliott ci voglia guadagnare..che c'è di male? Il nano ci ha venduto dopo 30 anni e ci ha guadagnato..Abramovich chiede 2,5 miliardi di sterline per il Chelsea..se non erro l'emiro ha venduto il 13% del city a un gruppo cinese per 400 milioni...nessuno getta i soldi dalla finestra credimi


----------



## Capitan T (27 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Capitan T (27 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> .



Ma direi che giustamente! Nel senso: fossi in Elliott o suning, chi me lo fà fare di spendere 300 mln per poi pagare l'affitto e rivendere poi il club ancora senza stadio di proprietà??? piuttosto non faccio niente!


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho letto da nessuna parte che ci vendono in 3 anni (non avrebbero ancora finito lo stadio)..sul fatto che tiri fuori i soldi l'emiro ad oggi le prove dicono di no, non l'hanno fatto ne al City (che hanno uno stadietto da 50mila posti) ne al PSG (che hanno i vecchio parco dei principi)..
> Abramovich ha speso oltre un miliardo in giocatori, ma ha ancora uno stadio urbano..
> Suning ha 3 volte i soldi di un emiro ma anche loro non tirano fuori 600 milioni..il Bayern si è fatto lo stadio ma all'inizio lo avevano fatto insieme al Monaco 1860..
> Gli unici che hanno davvero fatto qualcosa di nuovo sono quelli dell'Arsenal con l'emirates..e anche loro mi pare uno stadio sui 65mila posti..
> ...



oh proprio non ci capiamo a sto giro, pazienza...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Un pazzo, dopo queste parole secondo me possiamo scordarci lo stadio, altro che condivisione



Retorica politica di Pippo Sala, restiamo tranquilli.
Il suo predecessore ha venduto Porta Nuova ad un fondo del Quatar che si era già comprato mezza Londra, quindi immagina quanto possa interessare l'area di S. Siro a questi qua.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Marzo 2019)

Non mi piace l'idea di condividere lo stadio con gli sfinteristi.

O se ne vanno loro e si fanno il loro stadio (e di posto ce n'è), o lo facciamo noi, o ristrutturiamo San Siro che è un monumento del calcio mondiale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

c'è solo il comune di milano al mondo???
ce ne sono parecchi li vicino è...


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh proprio non ci capiamo a sto giro, pazienza...



Non è che non ci capiamo, io ti stimo come utente di questo forum però secondo me serve più realismo, ok essere tifosi è un passatempo quindi ben venga sognare..ma il Milan è nel mondo vero, reale e lì contano i soldi, i vincoli e le tempistiche

In soldoni, pure io vorrei svegliarmi domani e sapere che il Milan è di nuovo il Top del calcio, che abbiamo lo stadio più figo della terra, gli sponsor che si ammazzano per coprirci d'oro, che possiamo sventolare in faccia al PSG 300 milioni e prenderci Mbappe e nel frattempo magari che anche la serie A sia tornata quella degli anni '90 e delle sette sorelle invece di vedere Quagliarella a 36 anni in cima ai bomber e il Napoli di carletto inseguire la Juve col binocolo...
Purtroppo il mondo non è così...e io devo scegliere tra un Milan che rimane nell'anonimato in cui ci aveva spedito il nano con tanto di cessione ad un cinese squattrinato (cessione poi..mah...) oppure un Milan che cerca di tornare al vertice del calcio europeo con un progetto di ampio respiro e che nell'Italia dei cantieri che partono e mai finiscono trova forse il modo di avere uno stadio nuovo e importante (perché anche se non è il camp nou 65mila posti sono uno stadio bello grande)...

Se poi tra 5 anni Elliott ci venderà, lo farà almeno per 1,5 miliardi...e allora se uno avrà quei soldi sarà qualcuno di solido.

A me interessa che ritorniamo dove ci compete, a giocarci scudetti ed essere protagonisti in europa..se poi non saremo il TOP assoluto, pazienza..piuttosto di andare avanti altri 10 anni a vantarmi delle "sette champions" o del "noi siamo il Milan" mentre gufo che gli altri perdano mi pare già qualcosa...


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è che non ci capiamo, io ti stimo come utente di questo forum però secondo me serve più realismo, ok essere tifosi è un passatempo quindi ben venga sognare..ma il Milan è nel mondo vero, reale e lì contano i soldi, i vincoli e le tempistiche
> 
> In soldoni, pure io vorrei svegliarmi domani e sapere che il Milan è di nuovo il Top del calcio, che abbiamo lo stadio più figo della terra, gli sponsor che si ammazzano per coprirci d'oro, che possiamo sventolare in faccia al PSG 300 milioni e prenderci Mbappe e nel frattempo magari che anche la serie A sia tornata quella degli anni '90 e delle sette sorelle invece di vedere Quagliarella a 36 anni in cima ai bomber e il Napoli di carletto inseguire la Juve col binocolo...
> Purtroppo il mondo non è così...e io devo scegliere tra un Milan che rimane nell'anonimato in cui ci aveva spedito il nano con tanto di cessione ad un cinese squattrinato (cessione poi..mah...) oppure un Milan che cerca di tornare al vertice del calcio europeo con un progetto di ampio respiro e che nell'Italia dei cantieri che partono e mai finiscono trova forse il modo di avere uno stadio nuovo e importante (perché anche se non è il camp nou 65mila posti sono uno stadio bello grande)...
> ...



non ci capiamo perchè ribatti su cose che non penso. ci vorrebbero forse 10 pagineper spiegarmi bene e non sono in grado.
io su questo argomento sono molto semplice: c'è la possibilità di fare una cosa coi fiocchi e facciamo una mezza tacca. su uno stadio che dura 50 anni! non è prendere mbappe o chiesa che allora mi accontento. il mio carattere mi porta a dire che più è grosso l'investimeto (e duraturo) più deve esser fatto a regola d'arte.
il milan è la 2a squadra al mondo per prestigio e questo non è uno stadio all'altezza del milan. e non ci va neanche vicino.

mio parere ci mancherebbe. stima reciproca


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ci capiamo perchè ribatti su cose che non penso. ci vorrebbero forse 10 pagineper spiegarmi bene e non sono in grado.
> io su questo argomento sono molto semplice: c'è la possibilità di fare una cosa coi fiocchi e facciamo una mezza tacca. su uno stadio che dura 50 anni! non è prendere mbappe o chiesa che allora mi accontento. il mio carattere mi porta a dire che più è grosso l'investimeto (e duraturo) più deve esser fatto a regola d'arte.
> il milan è la 2a squadra al mondo per prestigio e questo non è uno stadio all'altezza del milan. e non ci va neanche vicino.
> 
> mio parere ci mancherebbe. stima reciproca



Secondo me, ripeto, secondo me, il tifoso milanista deve scendere dalle nuvole del Milan di Berlusconi e piombare nella triste realtà..dire che siamo la seconda squadra per prestigio, oggi, sinceramente mi fa sorridere..
Saremo forse nelle prime 20 come fatturato, abbiamo una rosa che sarà forse nelle prime 40 come valore e il ranking europeo recita 78esimo posto...se torniamo in champions (dopo 6 anni ndr) saremo in 4° fascia..

In tutto questo andarcene ancora in giro col blasone è esattamente il modo di pensare con cui ci siamo affossati..
B&G pensavano che bastasse recitare l'albo d'oro del 20ennio d'oro per contentare tutti..non è più così, oggi dobbiamo ripartire con ambizione ed anche un briciolo di umiltà sennò non recupereremo mai..

Lo stadio è fondamentale, quindi ben venga lo stadio di proprietà, nuovo o San Siro sistemato..ma se aspettiamo di poter fare un mega impianto da 90mila posti rimarremo così in eterno e non lo faremo mai..tanto più col comune che ci rema contro..


----------



## luigi61 (27 Marzo 2019)

La famosa potenza di Elliott si comincia finalmente a intravedere....ora aspettiamo con il mercato estivo l'esplosione finale....
MI DICONO DALLA REGIA......stadio condiviso e mercato sotto controllo Uefa ffp CIA FBI KGB per cui non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno..non ricordo esattamente ma mi pare di averlo già sentito....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, ripeto, secondo me, il tifoso milanista deve scendere dalle nuvole del Milan di Berlusconi e piombare nella triste realtà..dire che siamo la seconda squadra per prestigio, oggi, sinceramente mi fa sorridere..
> Saremo forse nelle prime 20 come fatturato, abbiamo una rosa che sarà forse nelle prime 40 come valore e il ranking europeo recita 78esimo posto...se torniamo in champions (dopo 6 anni ndr) saremo in 4° fascia..



sono cose che in 3 anni sistemi, lo stadio è un investimento a lunghissimo termine. non ci trovo attinenza.
il tuo discorso lo puoi fare per il calciomercato, gli sponsor... non per uno stadio.

il milan rimarrà sempre tra le 5 squadre più importanti per tifosi, vittorie, appeal, città..... basta mettere in ordine 2-3 anni e torni al piano di sopra ma con uno stadio non all'altezza del tuo blasone. poi magari neanche lo fanno... chi lo sa


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono cose che in 3 anni sistemi, lo stadio è un investimento a lunghissimo termine. non ci trovo attinenza.
> il tuo discorso lo puoi fare per il calciomercato, gli sponsor... non per uno stadio.
> 
> il milan rimarrà sempre tra le 5 squadre più importanti per tifosi, vittorie, appeal, città..... basta mettere in ordine 2-3 anni e torni al piano di sopra ma con uno stadio non all'altezza del tuo blasone. poi magari neanche lo fanno... chi lo sa



Lo fanno lo fanno...
Stadio modernissimo da 65mila posti..per me non è assolutamente una cosa così negativa..soprattutto visti i vincoli che ci sono in Italia..Magari per fare quei 10 mila posti in più serve un area più grande per parcheggi e tutto il resto..un casino..
Perché pensiamo siano dei fessi? Io invece credo sappiano quello che fanno..
Senza questa operazione nel gota non ci torniamo..che il Milan sia per sempre nelle prime 5 non lo so..lo pensavano anche tifosi dell'Ajax e del Liverpool...vedi oggi dove sono..con la serie A che cola a picco il rischio invece di essere le future Benfica o Ajax è molto alto..
Ma poi dico, la Juve è top in europa e hanno un progetto 10 anni avanti a noi..eppure il loro stadio è da 45mila posti...non mi pare sia un dramma..avercelo noi uno stadio dove non perdi praticamente mai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno lo fanno...
> Stadio modernissimo da 65mila posti..per me non è assolutamente una cosa così negativa..soprattutto visti i vincoli che ci sono in Italia..Magari per fare quei 10 mila posti in più serve un area più grande per parcheggi e tutto il resto..un casino..
> *Perché pensiamo siano dei fessi? Io invece credo sappiano quello che fanno..*
> Senza questa operazione nel gota non ci torniamo..che il Milan sia per sempre nelle prime 5 non lo so..lo pensavano anche tifosi dell'Ajax e del Liverpool...vedi oggi dove sono..con la serie A che cola a picco il rischio invece di essere le future Benfica o Ajax è molto alto..
> *Ma poi dico, la Juve è top in europa e hanno un progetto 10 anni avanti a noi..eppure il loro stadio è da 45mila posti...non mi pare sia un dramma..avercelo noi uno stadio dove non perdi praticamente mai..*.



non sono fessi, sto dicendo tutto l'opposto. sono anche troppo scaltri

lasciamo perdere la juve. per me non è top in niente, ha un progetto appoggiato dalla mafia e va così bene da noi solo per quello.
ha uno stadio che è un cesso e non può neanche ospitare una finale di CL perchè troppo piccolo. sono inferiori a noi in tutto e tra qualche anno torneranno dietro anche nei risultati. non farmi andare OT 
se vuoi uno stadio dove non perdi mai comprati gli arbitri...


----------



## Marcex7 (27 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Già pronta la campagna acquisti: Zàniolo, Pàrolo, Dàtolo



E il nano zozzone:Segolo.E il nano mafioso:Cutolo.


----------



## Milo (27 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi non sognate lo stadio, se già burocraticamente è quasi impossibile da fare (vedi Roma o la Juve che ci ha messo 10 anni solo a livello burocratico) e noi siamo già incasinati sul dove come quando e con chi farlo.

Non ci sperate.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono cose che in 3 anni sistemi, lo stadio è un investimento a lunghissimo termine. non ci trovo attinenza.
> il tuo discorso lo puoi fare per il calciomercato, gli sponsor... non per uno stadio.
> 
> il milan rimarrà sempre tra le 5 squadre più importanti per tifosi, vittorie, appeal, città..... basta mettere in ordine 2-3 anni e torni al piano di sopra ma con uno stadio non all'altezza del tuo blasone. poi magari neanche lo fanno... chi lo sa



Non dare per scontato il nostro blasone sia eterno, non è affatto cosi.

Le ultime generazioni sono tutte gobbe a meno che il padre non abbia fatto un buon lavoro di inculcamento al figlio.

Una svegliata bisogna darsela, e secondo me ce la siamo data, vedremo come andrà.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, mercoledì 27 marzo, Milan e Inter vanno verso la costruzione di un nuovo stadio e l'addio a San Siro, che verrà demolito. *Demolizione* pagata dai due club. Anche l'Inter si è decisa.
> 
> Il nuovo impianto *costerà circa 650 mln*, da dividere per due. *Capienza tra 60.000 e 65.000 unità, che se c'è chi sottolinea che il Milan ha superato 82 volte in 18 stagione questi numeri*. Quindi sarebbero *900.000* spettatori in meno. L'*inaugurazione del nuovo impianto* nel 2022 o nel 2023.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono fessi, sto dicendo tutto l'opposto. sono anche troppo scaltri
> 
> lasciamo perdere la juve. per me non è top in niente, ha un progetto appoggiato dalla mafia e va così bene da noi solo per quello.
> ha uno stadio che è un cesso e non può neanche ospitare una finale di CL perchè troppo piccolo. sono inferiori a noi in tutto e tra qualche anno torneranno dietro anche nei risultati. non farmi andare OT
> se vuoi uno stadio dove non perdi mai comprati gli arbitri...



Sarà quel che sarà, però anche l'Atletico si è cacato in mano da loro..
Non voglio elogiare i gobbi, ma voglio dire che in una città da niente come Torino, con uno stadio grande quanto una bacinella fanno incassi enormi..
noi a Milano, con uno stadio da 65mila posti gli pisciamo in testa alla grande..e allora cosa vogliamo perdere tempo aspettando il nababbo che fa uno stadio più grande, tutto nostro etc etc...
Facciamo questo e prendiamoci i frutti, l'alternativa non esiste, l'alternativa è rimanere con 30 milioni di fatturato da stadio invece che 90..e sennò continueremo a guardarli da -30 in classifica..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Marzo 2019)

Ma sotto la area parcheggi di San Siro passa il tunnel PATROCLO. 
e questi vogliono pure interrare ????????

Bha


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà quel che sarà, però anche l'Atletico si è cacato in mano da loro..
> Non voglio elogiare i gobbi, ma voglio dire che in una città da niente come Torino, con uno stadio grande quanto una bacinella fanno incassi enormi..
> noi a Milano, con uno stadio da 65mila posti gli pisciamo in testa alla grande..e allora cosa vogliamo perdere tempo aspettando il nababbo che fa uno stadio più grande, tutto nostro etc etc...
> *Facciamo questo e prendiamoci i frutti, l'alternativa non esiste, l'alternativa è rimanere con 30 milioni di fatturato da stadio invece che 90..e sennò continueremo a guardarli da -30 in classifica*..



e su questo sono d'accordo. speravo in qualcosa di diverso ma è vero che l'alternativa non esiste. è sempre meglio di quel cesso che voleva fare BB


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Marzo 2019)

Nuovo stadio non nostro ma in comunione con l'Inter. 

Addio Milan.


----------

